

Minbox: Dropbox sharing made simpler - juanrossi
http://beta.minbox.com/

======
masukomi
"We let you send first and upload later.".... which is to say, you can't
actually upload faster (no installed software is going to give me more
upstream bandwidth). They just let you prep the e-mail that will get fired off
when it does eventually upload (note the 23 mins remaning text on the upload
in the example video).

I applaud the attitude but I LOATHE the lying and misleading.

------
coolestcool
Great video.

Exactly how you should compare a product to the competition. Especially if
you're the underdog.

------
juanrossi
They have a great (funny) video of how the app works

------
rolandal
So how do we get the beta code invite?

------
dzent
please change the music.

